# Other Pythons > Morelia >  some carpets

## Blake_Herman

here are my carpets, just thought I'd share some pics for you guys...

here's bruce, adult male diamond x jungle




grace: adult diamond x jungle female


jack: poss genetic stripe jungle


sally: poss het genetic stripe jungle


sarah: 50/50 female jungle


gizmo: red phase coastal

----------


## nd179906

Wow those are some awesomee carpets and very nice photos.

----------


## Vomitore

Carpets are one of the coolest. Will be a snake I have in the coming years.

----------


## bhmorrill

great pics!!!  I especially love your poss gen stripes!!!  If you get babies from them I would be interested in possibly getting some!!!

----------


## jcp

Hi

very long dxj..

but i like you Jungles more  :Razz: 

Great snakes

gr stijn

----------


## Shelby

Wow awesome carpets! That first picture reminds me of a boelen's python.

----------


## reptilesnr/c

Wow those are so awsome pythons you have. Now is that a full grown adult that you have outside in the second picture? Do true Carpets get that long?

----------


## Blake_Herman

yeah that one's an adult, but he's only about 8 ft. long.  I'm really expecting my red phase coastal to hit about 10 ft.  He's only a year and a half old and already pushing past 4 ft.  Jungles will be smaller, but the diamond and coastal carpets are pretty good sized...

----------


## reptilesnr/c

that snake seams to like being handled might have to email Bob Clark see if he has any JCP. Been thinking for along time about getting one. Do they do well in Vision cages?

----------


## Blake_Herman

the two big ones are in visions right now and they are really active so they're all over the place, I've got my smaller ones in 40-gallon breeders.  It really depends on each snake, I think they would do fine in visions as long as you give them a place to hide, they really like to sit in things, and also on top of things... and they will climb when they're exploring and trying to escape... carpets are pretty nippy when they're little and they tend to be pretty food aggressive, but with normal handling they do pretty well and you won't get bitten often...

----------


## Charlie Smith

Very cool pics!

What's the background on Jack and Sally? I have a female not as big, younger than Sally, with very similar markings as well as the black stripe on her belly. So I am very interested in their progress.

Charlie S.

----------


## karenjmd

Wow, fantastic snakes! I'm jealous :Very Happy:

----------


## Blake_Herman

As far as background for jack and sally, I have no idea.  I got them from a reptile show about 18 months ago when they were little babies.  The couple that had them had gotten them from someone else and it seemed like no one knew anything about them.  They were marked "striped carpet" and "het striped carpet".  So that's why I don't know for sure the stripe's genetic.  But I know he would split them up and I had to fight for them...   :Smile:  

Jack is starting to frustrate me because he's about 4 ft. now and won't switch to rats.  So he eats like 6 mice each feeding.  And then sally will eat anything and everything, she loves rabbit pinkies, rats... it just doesn't matter with her and she's awesome about eating... so where did you pick up your "striped belly" one?  I want to throw in there that I have no idea what the stripe on the belly means as far as genetics for the back stripe, but both jack and sally are VERY striped on their bellies and my other jungles don't seem to have that as much...

----------


## jcp

Hi

Where is sarah 50.50 for diamond ?.. I just love that Het Genetic striped :d

Gr stijn

----------


## Blake_Herman

I was actually referring to 50% yellow, 50% black instead of the thing yellow bands that most of them have... Similar to a california kingsnake and a 50/50 california kingsnake... I'll have to check but I don't think I put diamond on hers... bruce and grace are my only two diamond crosses...

----------


## bhmorrill

Blake,


Great avatar, I love gabbies!!!  If I were to ever keep hots again they would be on the top of the list.  And to stay on topic somewhat...once again, I love your snakes!  Keep us posted on them!

----------


## Colin Vestrand

wow, nice carpets... very different looking than a lot of carpets out there now.

that red phase coastal is so odd looking to me... very cool.

----------


## Blake_Herman

thank you... it's a long story with the red phase and honestly we just finally decided that's what it had to be... it apparently came in a shipment with a group of jungles to be sold by a small company at a show, and so he had no idea where it came from or anything.  It was the only red phase in the group though... If you have any thoughts on him, I'd love to hear it... Anyways, here's some baby pictures to show how much these guys have changed... it's amazing when you look at them now...

this is baby sarah, the 50/50 jungle


and then here's the red phase when he was younger...


and then this is a few sheds later, and he got darker and darker every time since...

----------


## jcp

Hi

Sara looks great when she whas a Baby :d..but That 'red' phase looks Amazing  :Very Happy: 

Gr stijn

----------


## Colin Vestrand

the red phase looks more like an irian jaya or possibly a cross... i'm not saying thats what it is, just thats what it resembles.  how big is he?

----------


## bhmorrill

Actually, that for sure looks like a red phase costal through and through.  No hint of IJ in it that I can see.  kzoo, do a search on other forums for red coastals and you will see what I am talking about.  Also, I will put a post up next week when some of the babies shed out to show some more red phase coastals.  They really are that red as babies...it is pretty cool to see.  And your jag is both a jag and a red phase, so when you breed her you will get some red sibs like the one pictured above.  You will get a lot of good stuff out of her!!!  


Great looking red phase by the way!!!

----------


## JLC

Dunno how I missed this thread....GORGEOUS snakes!!  :Clap:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

that is awesome!  yeah i hope i didnt come across wrong, i'll be the first to admit i'm a noob when it comes to carpets.

----------


## bhmorrill

> i'll be the first to admit i'm a noob when it comes to carpets.


Well, you won't be a noob for long with a girl like you have now!!!  You will have a few people interested in her clutch, that's for sure!!!  Shoot me a PM if you are having a hard time finding red coastal posts and I will help you out.  You should find them interesting since you have one, and the lineage of red coastals that your girl came from is actually fairly well documented, as far as US carpets go anyway.  I can point you to pics of her grandma, and give you the name of the guy that originally had her.  

As for your red Blake, do you know much history on him?  He sure looks good!!!

----------


## Blake_Herman

nope, sorry, I was writing about that a little earlier in this thread... he was an accident for the guy to have and I was in the right place at the right time to get him... and he thought it was a bad thing that he was red...    :Wink: 

and kzoo, don't worry about it, it's cool...

----------


## Charlie Smith

Blake, 

I got my female striped Jungle from Bob Clark last year as a baby. He said he bred her. Fortunately for you yours are older so we'll just have to wait and see what the striped belly means if anything if you get a chance of a successful breeding. _Maybe Ben has some insite on it. Ben?_

In any case you have some really impressive snakes.

Charlie

----------


## Blake_Herman

Do you have any pictures of your striped jungle?  I'd love to see it... and yeah, I'm pretty excited to see what happens with mine...

----------


## bhmorrill

We have jungles from different lines that are about as distantly related as you can get within jungles that have the ventral striping.  Some for more than half of their belly.  It does seem to carry through to some of the babies...but nothing more than that so far for us.  But, you never know what will happen until you try!!!  Either way, great looking snakes!!!  And you for sure scored getting that red as a "mistake" then.

----------


## Blake_Herman

I looked at your website and wow, you guys have some REALLY nice carpets... personally my favorite ones are the tigers, but that's one of the nicest carpet collections I've seen... both of those jungles of mine we've talking about have the belly striping for the back ~40-50% of their bellies...

----------


## bhmorrill

Thanks a lot for the compliments Blake!  My partner and I have been working with jungles since 1998.  Wow, coming up on 10 years now I guess.  We would have quite a few more, but back in 2001 or so (Justin, correct me if I get the details here mixed up) we had a heater problem and lost all our adults.  That just left us with the "ugly" babies that no one had picked up yet.  Well, those ugly ones ended up turning out pretty nice and things have been smooth ever since then.  We have had lots of cool people help us out along the way on forums like this and we are pretty happy to now be at the point where we get to hatch out quite a few lookers each year.  It is a lot of fun.  And it looks like you have a good start towards being able to make some nice babies yourself.  Very cool stuff.  And, it does sound like the ventral striping on yours is very similar to what we see on some of ours.  For sure keep us posted on here once you get some babies and let us know how that trait seems to get passed with your line.

----------


## Blake_Herman

that's good to hear it came together for you... I really hope we never face a crisis like that, but anything could happen... I'd love to see what your striped jungles produce...

----------


## Charlie Smith

Blake, I'll try to take some pictures of my Jungles underbellies in the next few days, they just ate.

I was on KS last night and saw many of your pictures. Some more really good photos.

Charlie
(?had trouble trying to log in last couple days?)

----------


## Charlie Smith

Blake,

Here are a couple pictures of my Abby from Bob Clark or '06. Sorry no belly shots, she just didn't cooperate  :Sad: . I have been playing around with my camera and its settings in order to improve my pictures so with my next go around I'll try to get belly shots of all my Jungles.

Charlie

----------


## nd179906

Sweet!

----------


## Sputnik

Those are beautiful, love the red phase!  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

I heart Sarah!!   :Sunny:

----------


## bhmorrill

Charlie,


I have said it before, and I'll say it again, your girl Abby has GOT to be related to my girl Flower...they look almost identical to me anyway!!!

----------


## Blake_Herman

abby's looking pretty good...    :Smile:    and they do look similar... but jack doesn't look the same to me, so hopefully we can all get some stripes out of these...

----------


## Charlie Smith

Ben, 
Flower has a much better head pattern and I bet she doesn't snap like my girl, LOL. For some odd reason that makes me like her more. What was her background again? Maybe, I can shoot Mr. Clark and email and see if there could be some relation/connection.

What's her belly shot look like?

Blake,
Time will tell...It's exciting to get back into snakes and have so much fun. Can't wait to see more progress pics.

Charlie

----------


## Blake_Herman

My striped is my meanest carpet by far... maybe it's genetic??    :Very Happy:    He's finally calmed down a little with age, but I've been bit more by him than any other snake ever for me...

----------


## bhmorrill

All I know about her is that I got her from a place called Go Lizards.  They said that she came from a local breeder, and I think they were in Kansas, or somewhere by there.  I will try and remember to take a pic of her belly next time I have the camera out.  She is a little fiesty, but not too bad at all.  I too kind of like them to have an attitude, makes things interesting  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie Smith

oh yeah that sounds familiar now. I have heard from around the world that striped ones are a little more fiesty :Twisted: .

----------

